# Integrar alguna consola en el escritorio de KDE4 (no plasma)

## ScKaLiBuR

Hola. Pues estoy buscando la forma de integrar un terminal en el escritorio de KDE4 y que pueda personalizarlo. Darle transparencia, modificar el tamaño, etc. Sé que hay un plasmoide que lo hace, pero las posibilidades de personalización son muy limitadas (o más bien nulas). Además, prefiero huir en la medida de los posible de los plasmoides.

Había pensado que estaría bien que fuera tipo conky, en cuanto a personalización e integración en el escritorio me parece de lo mejor.

Alguien es conocedor de alguno?

Gracias!

----------

## ekz

Me acabo de topar con esto

http://bitelia.com/2010/06/yakuake-el-terminal-siempre-disponible

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

Hace tiempo que no uso kde, pero es tan solo cuestión de quitar el marco a la ventana del terminal y llevarla al plano de abajo. Casi cualquier gestor de ventanas puede hacer eso, y estoy seguro de que kwin puede también. En el menú de contexto de la ventana (usualmente click derecho en la barra de título) están las opciones para hacerlo. Y hay un apartado (o había) en el panel de control de kde para hacer permanente la configuración para cualquier ventana. 

Otra opción es usar un programa tipo yakuake como te recomiendan en el post de arriba.

----------

## ScKaLiBuR

Gracias amigos, yakuake ya lo poseo. El hecho de querer tener una consola incrustada en el escritorio es por puro "mod". He probado lo que me dijiste i92guboj y perfecto! Creo que es lo mejor. Gracias!

Un saludo!

----------

